# Long Stay Tourism Visa for Germany?



## Pianoman (Apr 21, 2017)

My wife is a German citizen (passport holder) who lives in the UK with settled status; I am a British citizen (passport holder).

I would like to stay in Germany for longer than the standard 90-day Schengen period. So instead of coming for two 3-month periods in a year, I would like to come for one 6-month period. I am, however, not seeking permanent residency in Germany.

I understand there is something called a 'Type D Schengen Visa' and perhaps this is similar to the 6-month TLS-TS visa that is offered by France to non EU people (Americans, British etc). The official description of this is:

_A long-stay visa equivalent to a residence permit (visa de long séjour valant titre de séjour – VLS-TS) allows the holder not only to enter France but also to live in the country for between 3 and 12 months without applying for a separate residence permit._

Of course, such a visa involves paperwork, a fee and there are conditions attached such as proof of the ability to support oneself and getting health cover. Does something like this exist for Germany?

Thanks in advance for any information.

P


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

D-Visa is a national visa, so you have to get in contact with "Ausländerbehörde" for a decision and could be a long trip,
2 month or more.
only to stay for vacation is not possible:
_Sie benötigen ein nationales D-Visum, wenn Sie sich längerfristig, das heißt zwischen 3 und 6 Monaten in einem Schengen-Land aufhalten möchten.
_
_*Folgende Gründe können Sie für den Antrag eines D-Visums angeben*:_

_*Familiennachzug*: Ihr Ehepartner oder Ihre Kinder sollen zu Ihnen ziehen_
_*Heirat*: Sie beabsichtigen eine Eheschließung oder leben in einer gleichgeschlechtlichen Lebensgemeinschaft_
_*Arbeit*: Sie nehmen eine Erwerbstätigkeit auf_
_*Studium*: Sie möchten einen Sprachkurs absolvieren, ein Studium- oder eine wissenschaftliche Tätigkeit aufnehmen, die länger als 3 Monate dauert_
_*Sie planen eine Arbeitsaufnahme*: dazu zählen auch Au-Pair-Tätigkeiten sowie Praktika!_
Before Brexit it was hassle free...only your wife may stay for longer. But better you ask at German Embassy in UK


----------



## Pianoman (Apr 21, 2017)

OK Tellus ... many thanks for your reply and explanation. I did suspect this to be the case. We'll just have to make do with the 90-day rule. The annoying thing is that during the negotiations, the UK gave permission for 6-month stays to EU citizens but did not press for a reciprocal concession. 
MvG 
P


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Pianoman said:


> OK Tellus ... many thanks for your reply and explanation. I did suspect this to be the case. We'll just have to make do with the 90-day rule. The annoying thing is that during the negotiations, the UK gave permission for 6-month stays to EU citizens but did not press for a reciprocal concession.
> MvG
> P


The UK's tourist visa and visa on entry for Americans, Canadians, etc. is for stays of up to six months. That brings EU nationals in line with other visa nationals.

The EU's Schengen visa and visa on entry for Americans, Canadians, etc. is for stays up to 90 days. That brings UK nationals in line with other visa nationals...


----------



## Pianoman (Apr 21, 2017)

ALKB said:


> The UK's tourist visa and visa on entry for Americans, Canadians, etc. is for stays of up to six months. That brings EU nationals in line with other visa nationals.
> 
> The EU's Schengen visa and visa on entry for Americans, Canadians, etc. is for stays up to 90 days. That brings UK nationals in line with other visa nationals...


OK - 'ALKB' thanks for the additional information.
I didn't know about that.
The present 6-month stay that's permitted in France (the so-called TLS-TS visa) is perhaps some kind of bi-lateral arrangement - perhaps dating back to before Schengen.
Cyprus is part of the Schengen Area but they offer a visa for longer tourism stays. Perhaps this is another hang-over from pre-Schengen days (?)
P


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Pianoman said:


> OK - 'ALKB' thanks for the additional information.
> I didn't know about that.
> The present 6-month stay that's permitted in France (the so-called TLS-TS visa) is perhaps some kind of bi-lateral arrangement - perhaps dating back to before Schengen.
> Cyprus is part of the Schengen Area but they offer a visa for longer tourism stays. Perhaps this is another hang-over from pre-Schengen days (?)
> P


Immigration beyond Schengen visas is a national matter - Spain has a non-lucrative visa, Italy has 'elective residence', some countries have easily obtainable freelance visas, some have jobseeker visas, golden visas or even citizenship for those who can spend a million or two.

That's the beauty of Brexit (I left Edinburgh after six years there, loving every minute of it, partly because I didn't want to live outside the EU for various reasons) - instead of having one set of rules of freedom of movement, you can now have fun checking ever-changing immigration requirements for every single member country.


----------



## Pianoman (Apr 21, 2017)

OK and many thanks again to ALKB for the interesting reply.
Well, I could live without the hassle of the 90-day rule ... let's hope there'll be another bilateral agreement to permit a longer stay. But I may not live to benefit from it!
P


----------

